# Rainy Evening, Stores closed (but Saharah is here)



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm taking a break from messing around with the terrain tools and I'd like to open up for anyone who needs something from my shops.
It's also raining, if you'd like to hang out and fish!
Northern Hemisphere, Local fruit is Cherry.

Biggest rule is please *leave at the airport.* Don't make someone else have to redo all of Saharah's dialogue.

*Saharah:*
Stormy Night Wall, Wildflower meadow floor
small: simple small avocado mat
medium: purple heart rug
large: red Persian rug

There's a lot of awkward terrain and big fields of flowers everywhere because I'm renovating. And now it's dark too! Tread carefully!


----------



## nintendog (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come pick up those Saharah items and the cardboard box!


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, Can I come by~~


----------



## Big Ez (Apr 14, 2020)

I like to come! I will tip! I would like flower seeds!


----------



## amyahh (Apr 14, 2020)

would love to stop by nooks


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! May I stop by?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm slowly sending out codes! I'll be here for a while so I'll do my best.

Edit: everybody is getting in! Just trying to keep the airport traffic-free.


----------



## olivyathedragon (Apr 14, 2020)

can i come? :0


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi can I come


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

Connection error! I'm so sorry! I'm reopening.


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to get the rest of this, I had it all but it reverted back.


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi can I come?


----------



## theravenboys (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to visit!


----------



## OtterFloof (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit for Saharah if possible!


----------



## MandyJoy2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm giving the people who were here before the crash a chance to finish up and then I'll send more codes!


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

could i stop by please? c:


----------



## MandyJoy2020 (Apr 14, 2020)

okie dokie☺


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 14, 2020)

may i please come? ive been looking for the stormy night wall for ages!!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (Apr 14, 2020)

May I stop by please?


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit.


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

Slowly inviting everyone! Not closing anytime soon
We all know how talkative Saharah is...


----------



## swagdra (Apr 14, 2020)

i'd like to visit!


----------



## whitherward (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit, if you're still open!


----------



## Syndra (Apr 14, 2020)

id love to drop by if youre still open!


----------



## Kitty_Blue (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, can I stop by with a friend?


----------



## Jay but not that one (Apr 14, 2020)

Is this still open? And may I get in the queue?


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 14, 2020)

Kitty_Blue said:


> Hello, can I stop by with a friend?





Jay but not that one said:


> Is this still open? And may I get in the queue?



Yes! Still open! After the current group I'll send codes


----------



## Sharksheep (Apr 14, 2020)

I would like to visit for Sahara please


----------



## under the tide (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi! If you're still taking any more visitors I'd love to pop by for the cardboard box and for Saharah


----------



## Feather Orb (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm all caught up on guests but I'm still hanging out for a while.
Stores are closed now.

If I'm still online and you'd like to visit Saharah DM me and I'll open up.


----------

